# average puppy weight?



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

i'm just curious what the average weight of a three week old maltese, i have read up on it and they all seem to mostly be 500g, mishkin is about 370g and is very healthy so it isn't a health issue, he and his littermates have regular vet checkups..there was one boy that i thought was a little chubba lol and i was told he was 500g, but the breeder said that is normal and the others are just smaller.

the mother is about 6lbs or under, she is tiny and also really healthy, the father was tiny too, why are some smaller than others? and what is the average?

apparently in mishkins lineage they are all small and the boys are usually smaller than the girls....with a few exeptions, i have no idea how big he will be and i'm not worried either because i will love him no matter what but i just thought i'd find out a little about maltese weight.

the mother was soooo sweet, she's not being shown anymore, she's 15 now and has retired apparently her coat isn't good enough anymore, i couldn't tell though, it looked and felt lovely to me, i couldn't believe how small she was though, i was actually worried on the way to see mishkin because the litter was from a hobbyist and i know many people think that's not good even though i was refered to this litter by someone who has shown and bred champion maltese for a very long time, i guess i kind of expected to turn up there and see some huge malts with bad coats that didn't even look like maltese lol, i was very pleasantly surprised though, especially after seeing the mother, all her ribbons and the pedigree







....made me feel a lot better lol




thanks


felicity


----------



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

> the mother was soooo sweet, she's not being shown anymore, she's 15 now and has retired apparently her coat isn't good enough anymore,[/B]


Am I reading this right or is it a typo, your pups mother is 15?


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

i really don't know, i thought that's what she said but i was wrong about her being shown too. either way, she's very healthy and this is her last litter, she's only had a few because it's not healthy apparently.

*edit, she's only turning eight lol, it was another maltese that was fifteen, i just asked my husband, he was there with me, sorry for the mix up!*

and the puppy weight?


thanks


----------



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

About the puppy weight, there is a website that I used, you will have to convert it. A three week puppy on there is 20oz and about 566grams.

Maltese Puppy Development


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks!

that's what i thought but it's sometimes better to get opinions from different owners because it obviously varies.

sorry for all the questions, i'm just trying to learn.



felicity


----------

